# Part-time remote coding work



## crystal_lavergne@yahoo.com (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi I am a CPC coder and working full-time specializing in all subspecialties with 3+ years of experience looking for part-time work to supplement my income.  Also currently working on my CCS cert.


----------



## Attersgal (Apr 4, 2012)

*Part-time remote work*

I am also looking for part-time remote work to supplement income, however; am finding it difficult due to most part-time work is during regular workday hours.


----------



## Deesuit (Apr 6, 2012)

*looking to start doing medical coding from home*

I am looking for somebody to give me advice on how to get started on doing billing and coding from home, my husband is a truck driver and has weird hours and it would be nice to be able to spend time with him. If anybody has any advice please e-mail me at bluestony@comcast.net


----------



## crystal_lavergne@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes my husband works weird schedules also and its frustrating to find time together.  I completely understand.


----------

